# How long to dry photo emulsion?



## xucaen (Jul 4, 2010)

I am just trying to figure out a process in my home for coating a screen with emulsion. I need a light-safe room to coat the screen but I also need to dry the screen before I can put it into a black trash bag so it won't get exposed. If I leave it on a table top with a fan blowing on it, then I leave the room, the light from the other room will expose the screen will it not?

I searched the forums - Some people use a fan. Some air dry. Some use a dehumidifier. Some people let screens dry over night.

How long does it really take to dry? I can't realistically sit in the room overnight until it is dry enough to put into a black trash bag so it won't get exposed. But if that's what I have to do then I need to plan and make arrangements.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

when it's dry to the touch and you don't see any lighter areas, it's safe to stand on it's side. I'd be hesitant to put it in an air tight bag till it has dried for quite a while. Careful not to put too much air flow on it, every little piece of lint or dust you hit it with will stick to the emulsion. Soooo many variables for drying time. Brand/type, temp, air flow, humidity, mesh count, coat thickness. When you say "light from other room" do you mean just while opening and closing a door, or light full time? opening and closing a door real quick shouldn't be an issue if there's not a lighthouse right outside the door


----------



## Whittierink (May 21, 2013)

Where are you located X


----------



## xucaen (Jul 4, 2010)

It's funny how things seem so different before you actually dig in and do it. Photo emulsion is not nearly as sensitive as I had thought. After coating the screen I blow a fan on it and it is dry within an hour. I don't see my self needing to keep coated screens. I'll just coat, dry, expose, washout and dry, then keep them on a shelf if I don't reclaim it.


----------



## banuaan1979 (Jul 8, 2015)

xucaen said:


> I am just trying to figure out a process in my home for coating a screen with emulsion. I need a light-safe room to coat the screen but I also need to dry the screen before I can put it into a black trash bag so it won't get exposed. If I leave it on a table top with a fan blowing on it, then I leave the room, the light from the other room will expose the screen will it not?
> 
> I searched the forums - Some people use a fan. Some air dry. Some use a dehumidifier. Some people let screens dry over night.
> 
> How long does it really take to dry? I can't realistically sit in the room overnight until it is dry enough to put into a black trash bag so it won't get exposed. But if that's what I have to do then I need to plan and make arrangements.


drying photo emulsion is easy. from experience, i use hair dryer and it takes about 10 minutes to dry. just remember one thing, do this in subdued light. after drying, keep (emulsified screen) inside a large black garbage bag until ready to use. works great for me. hope this helps.


----------



## xucaen (Jul 4, 2010)

I think you missed my last post. I figured out the best way that works for me. After coating the screen, I sit it in front of a fan for about an hour and then expose it. I have no need to store coated, unexposed screens. Thanks.


----------

